# Have an art program that can read PNG's and write GIF's? - If so, please help.



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, attached is a file that contains a simple png file with the enworld logo.  Using it as a template, I need someone to create logos specific to each forum.  *Only change the subtitle* which is in Arial Narrow. The subtitle should match the forum's given name as closely as possible without resizing or realigning.  I need two gif outputs for each name - one black text on a white field, one white text on a black field.  Export the Gif's using Alpha transparency.

If you don't have time to do them all, just do one or two and post them here.  Thanks.


----------



## GentleGiant (Feb 28, 2005)

Just a suggestion.
Do you have the logo without the "House Rules Forum" text on it?
I'd imagine it would be easier to add new text on such a picture since you don't have to erase the parts of the text that is on top of the drop shadow.
Or is that one of the reasons why you're asking people for help?


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 28, 2005)

A version of the image without the text would be really useful. I had a look at the PNG, and the "H" in house just clips the shadow on the ENW logo, meaning I can't remove the text without replacing each pixel of the shadow effect.

Otherwise, I can do that for you easy.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, here's a version sans text.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 1, 2005)

Just have time for one right now, but I can do some more this afternoon. Is this one what you are looking for?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 1, 2005)

I need 2 for each form - one dithered to white with black text and one dithered to black with white text.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you want transparent backgrounds, or just black and white?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 1, 2005)

Transparent - but because of the way dithering works you need to make a file where the background was black and one where it was white.  Then set the system to alpha transparency mode.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, I've done the white images for all of the "first lot" of forums. I'll get the black one done as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 1, 2005)

And more...


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 1, 2005)

Thx dragon, but could you put the rest in a single zip file plz?


----------



## devilish (Mar 1, 2005)

For some reason I read this as "Can you recommend an art program..."

If that's the case - I'd recommend Gimp 2 --  free and powerful.

Otherwise, Dragonsword's work here is done.  

-D


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 1, 2005)

I personally use Fireworks - however I was looking for some human help, not a new art proggy.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry, didn't think about zippin' 



			
				Devilish said:
			
		

> If that's the case - I'd recommend Gimp 2 -- free and powerful.




I use GIMP too among other things, but I didn't think that it liked gif files. I've been using Paintshop Pro for these, it's not bad for this kind of work. I'm at home now, I'll upload the rest of the images (zipped up) over the broadband at work tomorrow.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 2, 2005)

I have another recommendation for Windows users. A program called ThumbsPlus. It is an essential tool for web-development and other graphical manipulations. It can quickly batch convert files from just about any format into just about any other, and does it well, with a million options if you want them (resizing, rotating, change dpi, sharpen, etc...)


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 2, 2005)

Attached are all the white ones, the black ones are slightly more complicated. I haven't included sub-forums for the hosted forums, mainly because there are so many of them, but if you want me to, I'll do them for you.

Because there are two creature catalog forums, one as a sub-forum under Rogues Gallery, and then their own hosted forums, I've included two images, one with "Creature Catalog Forum" and one with "Creature Catalog Hosted Forum". You can either use both or ditch the hosted one and go for the same image for both.

I'll do the blackies, and try and get them to you tomorrow.


----------

